# Enclosures available



## mantisfu (Sep 4, 2007)

I have two different enclosures available. One is about 4"x4"x8" and the other is about 8"diameter and 8" tall. They are made of crystal polystyrene and have airholes drilled in the top. The lids are easy to remove and easy to feed. They are much more attractive than 32oz cups. Great for displaying your prize mantis. They will be posted on my site DEADLYMANTIS.COM soon. Email or pm if interested. I only have 3 of the large available at this time.


----------



## mantisfu (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## robo mantis (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice how you make it? Or did you buy?


----------



## Andrew (Sep 4, 2007)

He just bought the plastic box from a plastics shop and drilled some holes in the lid. I've done it a few times myself.


----------



## mantisfu (Sep 4, 2007)

YEP, thats pretty much it. Just like anything else, it was purchsased wholesale and modified for resale. But if you are looking for a couple instead of 3 dozen and want other mantis supplies it makes sense to order from one location instead of 3 or 4.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 4, 2007)

I'll look into buying some


----------

